# Shack Herf III Pics by Old Sailor



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Some pics of the Shack.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_04332.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_04362.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_04342.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0432.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0431.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0419.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0418.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0417.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0416.jpg
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/100_0415.jpg

Hope this worked.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave - great pics - looks like an awesome time!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures! I had a great time, it was nice meeting you!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics Dave.

Looks like a great time and excellent weather as well.:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Why did I NOT GO?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Dave! Excellent pics!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice pics.

here's a link to the page with all of them at once.
http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/Shack Herf III/


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great pics.. was awesome meeting you


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang still no pic's of "Old Detroit":tg


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like everyone had a great time. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nothing better than good friends, great cigars, fine beverages and a good game of cornhole.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pics; looks like fun.
:tu:tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Nothing better than good friends, great cigars, fine beverages and a good game of cornhole.:tu


Good thing that I reread your posting! :r At first glance, I thought it said, "Nothing better than good friends, great cigars, fine beverages and a good cornhole!" Whew...you had me scared for a minute!!!! :ss


----------

